# King Tut Mask?



## Lemony Lime (Jun 11, 2013)

Just saw it at Labelle's store, and was gonna buy it, but it's 12k. I have the money, but I've heard that it's cursed, and I'm wondering if it's worth the money, or something I should stay far away from.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jun 11, 2013)

Haha it is "cursed" in a way. When you wear it you fall down a lot when you're running around. It's kind of unfortunate, but a cool item to have anyway.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 11, 2013)

Isn't it stuck on you if you wear it, and only Katrina can remove it?

Or was that just WW?


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jun 11, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Isn't it stuck on you if you wear it, and only Katrina can remove it?
> 
> Or was that just WW?



Well I haven't worn it or heard anything about that for New Leaf. But I think you could take it off of yourself in City Folk... I think... I'm not sure if I ever put it on my head in WW, because I don't even remember that haha!


----------



## Rendra (Jun 11, 2013)

I've been playing WW for the last 9 months and have worn the King Tut mask a number of times. You can take it on and off, no problem. But you do fall down alot if you run with it on.


----------



## ZenGuardian (Jun 11, 2013)

I have it in my town, and yeah it can be removed the same way you would remove other headgear. The only thing it does is make you fall down a lot when you run.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jun 11, 2013)

Rendra said:


> I've been playing WW for the last 9 months and have worn the King Tut mask a number of times. You can take it on and off, no problem. But you do fall down alot if you run with it on.


Haha! I thought that was the case. I wonder if there is some circumstance that you can get it stuck on your head? But I'd never heard of that before.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 11, 2013)

I would buy it just to say I have it. It's an unique item with a fun effect.


----------



## Iced_Holly (Jun 17, 2013)

That thing still makes you trip? xD As for me, I've never bought a King Tut Mask due to lack of funds every time one was in the store.


----------



## Laserkatie (Aug 26, 2013)

can you buy it for me because ive been searching everywhere and I cant seem to find it ill pay 20k for it


----------



## ragingbrit (Aug 27, 2013)

I have also been looking for the mask..name your price if you have one..


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 27, 2013)

It just makes you instantly have bad luck when you wear it. The bad luck is present only when you have it on. It's useful to do glitches that involve tripping.


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 27, 2013)

I've only worn it once to try the tripping thing, I couldn't get myself to trip once....  It made a weird sound when I put it on and everything, but nothing, so I sold it to Re-Tail.


----------



## glorianicole12 (Aug 27, 2013)

I feel stupid, I thought you fall cause it was too heavy on your head haha


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 27, 2013)

You can use the walk in the river glitch :3


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 27, 2013)

JellyBeans said:


> You can use the walk in the river glitch :3



The tut mask will let you do that like the tweeter?


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 27, 2013)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## CrazyRedd22 (Jul 28, 2015)

*It actually could be useful for making money, buy it, wear it, and hopefully trip*



Lemony Lime said:


> Just saw it at Labelle's store, and was gonna buy it, but it's 12k. I have the money, but I've heard that it's cursed, and I'm wondering if it's worth the money, or something I should stay far away from.



Ok, wait till Saturday and save up 3000 bells, and there should be a feret type guy named Lyle, he sells insurance buy it, and put on the mask to trip and fall a lot. 100 bells per fall. Hope this helps  Later!, oh btw you have to buy it every Saturday if you talk to him


----------

